# was für bremsen fahrt ihr ???



## wuselkopf (4. Dezember 2004)

hallo rider , 
wie der slogan schon sagt , würde ich gerne wissen was ihr für bremsen fahrt (sicher , es gibt viele streeter die garkeine bremsen haben ) und vor allem welche ihr hauptsächlich für den bereich dirt empfelen könnt . also  ride on ! wusl


----------



## d0do (4. Dezember 2004)

also ich fahr ja kein bmx mehr, bin auch keine bremsen gefahren ^^!
aber ich denke die bremse schlechthin is die odyssey evolver.
oder aber du meinst brauchst superbremse dann hau dir halt ne hs33 dran.

evolver: Paranoia - Garage 

hs33: Bike-Mailorder 


cheers

dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till (4. Dezember 2004)

Odyssey Evolver 

www.bmx-mailorder.de


----------



## evil_rider (4. Dezember 2004)

beste bremse der welt: revenge.

die odyssey ist einfach nur hässlich, klobig, schwer.

revenge ist leicht, filigran, made in USA und SB gelagert dazu und flex ist für sie auch nen fremdwort.


----------



## cyclon3 (4. Dezember 2004)

*meinepartssinddiebesten* 

Hombre reicht..


----------



## Vitali (5. Dezember 2004)

keine


----------



## konamann (5. Dezember 2004)

Hombre reicht net.
hS33 bremst. auch wenns mal nass is.


----------



## Vitali (5. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre reicht net.
> hS33 bremst. auch wenns mal nass is.



Wenn man zu dumm ist zum einstellen reicht se natürlich nicht...  

NE HS33 an nem BMX ist das schrecklichste ! [imho]


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre reicht net.
> hS33 bremst. auch wenns mal nass is.



Waaas? Wozu braucht man eine Bremse beim BMX?? Nur um das HR zu blockieren für Fufanus, Tailtaps, Abubakas.. (jaja geht auch ohne )
Ich kann meine Hombre ohne Probleme mit einem Finger blockieren und für Abubakas nehm ich halt 2. Gut dosieren können musst du eh net, weil Manuals etc. macht man eh brakeless  Deswegen is HS33 meiner Meinung nach der größte Schwachsinn an nem BMX... Schon am MTB is mir ständig die Leitung geknickt, gerissen. Wie soll das dann beim BMX sein? Ne HS33 wird auf Chromfelgen auch nicht bremsen. Und wenn du soviel bei Regen fährst, kauf dir halt ne schwarze Felge.


----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2004)

wenn ne bremse am bmx dann evolver oder revenge


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Dezember 2004)

Wieso soviel Geld ausgeben, wenn eine 16 EUR Bremse auch die Funktion erfüllt?? Bremsen tun se alle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2004)

die evolver hat bei mir definitiv besser getan als die hombre


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Dezember 2004)

Mag ja sein, aber mir geht es nur darum, dass ich irgendwie das Rad blockiert bekomme und das schaff ich auch ohne Probleme mit einer Hombre


----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2004)

mit oder ohne rotor?


----------



## evil_rider (5. Dezember 2004)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> *meinepartssinddiebesten*
> 
> Hombre reicht..




hombre flext wie sau.


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Dezember 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mit oder ohne rotor?


Ohne



			
				evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> hombre flext wie sau.


Bremst aber trotzdem


----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2004)

ohne mag se funzen, mit is dat die hölle, da bis du am tunen und am tunen bis se tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (5. Dezember 2004)

ebent das!
ich bin nu mal ein stressfreier Mensch, der keinen Bock hat, erst n halbes Jahr an ner Bremse rumzubasteln und mit Felgen und Belägen zu experimentieren.
dranbauen und passen muss das.


----------



## Vitali (8. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ebent das!
> ich bin nu mal ein stressfreier Mensch, der keinen Bock hat, erst n halbes Jahr an ner Bremse rumzubasteln und mit Felgen und Belägen zu experimentieren.
> dranbauen und passen muss das.



Du bist kein stressfreier Mensch, höchstens ein verdammt fauler.

Man man man, wenn man will und weiß wie man so ne scheiss Bremse einstellt, dann packt man das auch, ob mit oder ohne Rotor. Hombre ist meiner Meinung nach auch ne gute Bremse, hatte nie Probleme und nun sowieso nicht.


----------



## konamann (8. Dezember 2004)

ich hab mittlerweile genug an BMX Bremsen rumgebastelt. die billige an meinem alten Felt, dann da ne neue AD990 dran, jetz die Hombre am neuen. und nicht mal mit der bin ich zufrieden trotz chromfelgen und so Zeug. 

Du gibst ja selber zu, dass BMX Bremsen mehr Zeit zum einstellen brauchen und auch nur mit Tuning eine echte Bremsleistung entfalten. 
ich komm halt vom MTB und bin gewohnt, dass ich eine Bremse dranbaue und mir dann keine weiteren Gedanken machen muss. die funktioniert immer mit gröbster Kraft und spitzn Dosierbarkeit. (Ganz böses Wort: Scheibenbremse  jaja da würd ich auch keine ans BMX bauen)
ich geb gern zu dass ich nicht die Koordination für Breakless hab, aber wie ich letztens über ne Straße anheizen musste, war ich dann doch ganz froh, die Oma nicht umfahren zu müssen...  

Sagt mir nur eins:
Wenn es nun diese Technik gibt, die mir die chance gibt, mein Hinterrad jederzeit mit einem Finger zu blockieren ohne mir über teurere (+ schwere) Felgen oder andere Beläge und Züge Gedanken machen zu müssen, und die auch nicht teurer is als ne Evolver, warum soll ich diese Technik nicht nutzen?
weils nicht "the real stuff" is?

mfg Andi


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2004)

meine bremse stelle ich genausoschnell ein wie jede v-brake.

5mm und ab dafür.


----------



## bmxer75 (27. Dezember 2004)

HS 33 am bmx??? Niemals!!!!!
Hombre Fiesta reicht vollkommen aus. Ich bin von ner Evolver auf die Hombre umgestigen und bin zufrieden. ein finger reicht für alles. Und ich fahre mit Rotor!!! Die Blockiert wie sau. fast zu doll. und lässt sich einfach geil ziehen. 

mfg christian


----------



## dirt-issue (27. Dezember 2004)

wer kann mir gute bremsschuhe empfehlen für mein Cruiser


----------



## NRH (27. Dezember 2004)

Also ich fahre auch die Hombre, und da reicht 1 Finger für alles. 

HS33 ist schwachsinn für's BMX


----------



## evil_rider (28. Dezember 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre auch die Hombre, und da reicht 1 Finger für alles.
> 
> HS33 ist schwachsinn für's BMX




1. HS33 for BMX = suckage = stimmt.
2. hombe flext dennoch


----------



## NRH (28. Dezember 2004)

Hombre flext = richtig = nicht störend


----------



## evil_rider (28. Dezember 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre flext = richtig = nicht störend




finde ich schon, sonst hätte ich mir ja auch kein nokon kaufen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor100 (15. Januar 2005)

Moin, 

ich versteh` eins net, die Hombre Fiesta soll sehr gut sein, besser als die Evolver, oder zumindest ebenso gut, aber die Fiesta kostet knapp 20,- und die Evolver 45,-...

Vertuhe ich mich da, oder redet ihr von anderen Bremsen..?  

Ich hab ne Tektro dran (und nen Rotor...jaja), aber wenn die Fiesta so gut ist und ihr die für 20,- Okken meint, dann leg ich mir die mal zu..

Grüße


----------



## cyclon3 (15. Januar 2005)

Naja die Hombre (Fiesta) flext halt und bei der Evolver kannste machen was de willst, die biegt sich kein Stück. Aber dafür ist die ja auch locker 100g schwerer. Ich kann alles mit meiner Hombre und einem Finger machen. Die Fiesta ist übrigens nur ne modifizierte Hombre für Chainstay (Kettenstrebe) Sockel. Die Federn und kappen sind nicht so hoch, sodass du kleinere Übersetzungen fahren kannst. Ich glaub insgesamt sind das dann 2-3mm. Wenn du die Sockel oben hast, kannst du genausogut die Hombre nehmen..


----------



## connor100 (15. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Hombre (Fiesta) flext halt und bei der Evolver kannste machen was de willst, die biegt sich kein Stück. Aber dafür ist die ja auch locker 100g schwerer. Ich kann alles mit meiner Hombre und einem Finger machen. Die Fiesta ist übrigens nur ne modifizierte Hombre für Chainstay (Kettenstrebe) Sockel. Die Federn und kappen sind nicht so hoch, sodass du kleinere Übersetzungen fahren kannst. Ich glaub insgesamt sind das dann 2-3mm. Wenn du die Sockel oben hast, kannst du genausogut die Hombre nehmen..



Danke, ich fahre auch nen Rotor und auch schwarze Felgen, aber wenn Du meinst, dass ich die Fiesta nehmen kann, dann bestell ich die.

Brauche unbedingt Bremsen, die auch funzen.

Grüße


----------



## cyclon3 (15. Januar 2005)

Mit schwarzer Felge, Rotor (und ohne Koolstops) wirst du aber wahrscheinlich nie deine gewünschte Bremsleistung erreichen.. Da hilft auch "nur" ne neue Bremse nicht unbedingt weiter.


----------



## connor100 (15. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit schwarzer Felge, Rotor (und ohne Koolstops) wirst du aber wahrscheinlich nie deine gewünschte Bremsleistung erreichen.. Da hilft auch "nur" ne neue Bremse nicht unbedingt weiter.



Hmm, möchte aber im Moment keine 200 Okken ausgeben für neue Felgen, später vielleicht mal..

Was empfiehlst Du mir? 

Es gibt die Hombre GOLD, GREEN und die FIESTA, wo liegt der Unterschied?

Ich werde die Felgen mal ein wenig runterschleifen, Roter möchte ich gerne dranlassen. 

Grüße


----------



## connor100 (15. Januar 2005)

Ach ja, welche Bremshebel sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## cyclon3 (15. Januar 2005)

Der Tech77 Bremshebel ist super und lässt sich noch nach Wunsch zurechtbiegen (mit einer Sattelstange), kostet auch nicht viel.
Die lachsroten Koolstops verbessern auch die Bremsleistung deutlich. Bei schwarzen Felgen kenn ich den Unterschied nicht, aber schaden wirds wohl kaum.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Januar 2005)

connor100 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, welche Bremshebel sind zu empfehlen?




shimano XT --> best of the best.


----------



## cyclon3 (15. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> shimano XT --> best of the best.



Tretschwein 

Passiert halt häufiger, dass das BMX häufiger mit vollem Schwung auf den Hebel knallt und ob der XT da hält is fraglich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor100 (15. Januar 2005)

Jungs, erstmal DANKE, also, kauf ich jetzt definitiv die Hombre FIESTA, GOLD oder GREEN, oder lieber die EVOLVER??

Wo war noch gleich die Differenz zw. den Hombre Typen?

Greez


----------



## evil_rider (16. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Tretschwein
> 
> Passiert halt häufiger, dass das BMX häufiger mit vollem Schwung auf den Hebel knallt und ob der XT da hält is fraglich..




mein hebel hält seit über nem jahr, und das rad ist nicht nur einmal druff geklatscht.


----------



## x--up (26. Januar 2005)

connor100 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, welche Bremshebel sind zu empfehlen?




der primo bremshebel is saugeil!!!  

...hab ich auch am bmx dran,is echt suppa!


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Januar 2005)

> finde ich schon, sonst hätte ich mir ja auch kein nokon kaufen müssen.



Mann, Evil...
So a Schmarrn! Mag ja sein, dass Du einige Erfahrungswerte vorweisen kannst, aber von technischen, konstruktionsrelevanten Details hast Du keinen Schimmer. 
Der Flex der BREMSE hat ja zunächst mal nix mit dem BREMSZUG zu tun, dieser wiederum hat allerdings sehr wohl einen Einfluß auf den subjektiv gefühlten Druckpunkt am Hebel. Also wenn Du Nokons mit der (angeblich so schlechten) Hombre kombinierst, ändert das nix am Flex der Bremse. 
Die Steifigkeit der Bremsen hängt u.a. von der Länge der Sockel, dem Material der Bremse, der Paßgenauigkeit des Sockels und des Bremsarms und einigen anderen Parametern ab. 
Soweit ich weiß, bieten ja einige Hersteller auch schon Bremshüllen an, die aufgebaut sind wie Schaltaussenhüllen, soll heißen, keine spiralförmig gewickelten Dräht, sondern Litzen, die längs in der Hülle verlaufen. Und die sind auf jeden Fall günstiger als Nokons, und wahrscheinlich genauso steif. 
Ich würd mal sagen, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts eh net, die persönlichen Wünsche und Anforerungen sind genauso vielfältig, wie die Anzahl der verschiedenen Modell am Markt, also: testen, teste, testen. 
Wobei man natürlich auch in der Lage sein sollte, die Bremse gut einzustellen. 
Wenn man z.B. die Endkappen an der Aussenhülle wegläßt, braucht man sich net zu wundern. Die Enden der Aussenhüllen plan schleifen, ist auch sinnvoll. 
ride on


----------



## blue falcon (30. Januar 2005)

also ich fahr die fly bikes bremse perfekt für bremssockeln  unten


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, Evil...
> So a Schmarrn! Mag ja sein, dass Du einige Erfahrungswerte vorweisen kannst, aber von technischen, konstruktionsrelevanten Details hast Du keinen Schimmer.
> Der Flex der BREMSE hat ja zunächst mal nix mit dem BREMSZUG zu tun, dieser wiederum hat allerdings sehr wohl einen Einfluß auf den subjektiv gefühlten Druckpunkt am Hebel. Also wenn Du Nokons mit der (angeblich so schlechten) Hombre kombinierst, ändert das nix am Flex der Bremse.
> Die Steifigkeit der Bremsen hängt u.a. von der Länge der Sockel, dem Material der Bremse, der Paßgenauigkeit des Sockels und des Bremsarms und einigen anderen Parametern ab.
> ...




1. bin ich bikeschrauber(gewesen)
2. ist meine bremse perfekt eingestellt
3. flext beimir garnix und der druckpunkt ist knallhart
4. ist ne hombre mit nokon immernoch am flexen, genauso wie die flybikes
5. gehts bei nokon nichtnur dadrumm das es besser bremst b.z.w. der druckpunkt hart und genau ist, sondern dadrum das man den lenker eindrehn kann und die bremse immernoch so funzt als wenn das bremskabel net eingedreht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (31. Januar 2005)

@Evil: Was hälst du von der neuen Primo E-Brake? Schon mal in der Hand gehabt oder sogar gefahrn? Die sieht ja recht solide aus, allerdings net so schwergewichtig wie die Evolver!?


----------

